
Netflix to raise $2B in debt to fund more original content - kaboro
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/22/netflix-to-raise-2-billion-in-debt-to-fund-more-original-content/
======
anoncoward111
When you are sitting on nearly 1B a year in cold hard cash profit, I guess
suddenly it becomes very efficient to just make the content yourself rather
than pay a middleman in Hollywood!

I wonder, are most studios and writers "on the NFLX books", or do they work
for small external studios? This would impact NFLX's costs and IP rights in
interesting ways if they are keeping it off the books.

Methinks they have enough money and power to maintain complete ownership.
Amazon does the opposite-- delivery drivers and factory workers are usually
employed by faceless contracting firms like "AFS Delivery Inc" of etc

